# *Urgent* O Ring help



## Moey_Ismail (10/11/17)

Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right place for this thread but I am in desperate need of a particular sized o ring and I'm hoping someone here could help me out or assist in pointing me in the direction of where to find it. The o ring I'm looking for has an approximate inner diameter of +-3mm, the cross section is +-1mm, outer diameter is +-5mm. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wikus (10/11/17)

Is this o ring from any specific atty?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/11/17)

Bud, if I am not mistaken a Ego Cl head will have an o-ring with those dimensions on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (10/11/17)

You can try Spartan Seal they have all different o-rings.
Cheap enough as well to grab a whole lot of spares

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (10/11/17)

Check out east rand seals. they on 8th Avenue just off Van Riebeck in Edenvale. Was my dad's supplier of seals and 0-rings when he hads a business.

East Rand Seals C C


Address: 142 8th Ave, Edenvale, 1610
Phone: 011 452 1253

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/11/17)

For what is the Oring?


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/11/17)

Looks like it could be these.

I bought this box from Makro last year.

You can check at Makro perhaps.

Would be better to buy a box than having to ship to you.

Think it was like R200 for the box.Can't remember.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/11/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> I'm hoping someone here could help me out or assist in pointing me in the direction of where to find it.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/11/17)

wikus said:


> Is this o ring from any specific atty?


It's from the adjustable 510 screw of my mech squonker bud


----------



## Moey_Ismail (11/11/17)

Thanks guys, managed to get them at Spartan Seals, turns out the size was 2mm id, 1mm cross section. Picked up 10 for R10 and the MaTo is running smoothly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/11/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thanks guys, managed to get them at Spartan Seals, turns out the size was 2mm id, 1mm cross section. Picked up 10 for R10 and the MaTo is running smoothly



Excellent news man, glad you got it sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

